# Obama and His Pot-Smoking ‘Choom Gang’



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Unlike Bill Clinton, Barack Obama never tried to say he didn't inhale.
In his 1995 memoir "Dreams of My Father," Obama writes about smoking pot almost like Dr. Seuss wrote about eating green eggs and ham. As a high school kid, Obama wrote, he would smoke "in a white classmate's sparkling new van," he would smoke "in the dorm room of some brother" and he would smoke "on the beach with a couple of Hawaiian kids."
He would smoke it here and there. He would smoke it anywhere.
Now a soon-to-be published biography by David Maraniss entitled "Barack Obama: The Story" gives more detail on Obama's pot-smoking days, complete with testimonials from young Barry Obama's high school buddies, a group that went by the name "the Choom Gang." Choom was slang for smoking marijuana.
Maraniss portrays the teenage Obama as not just a pot smoker, but a pot-smoking innovator.
"As a member of the Choom Gang," Maraniss writes, "Barry Obama was known for starting a few pot-smoking trends."
The first Obama-inspired trend: "Total Absorption" or "TA".

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/05/obama-and-his-pot-smoking-choom-gang/


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> The first Obama-inspired trend: "Total Absorption" or "TA".
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2012/05/obama-and-his-pot-smoking-choom-gang/


TA, eh? Just like his term
In office. But TA stands for Total Abortion in that case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Interceptions and 'Fish Bowling' were invented by Barry? What's next? The Internet? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Unreal. If a Republican wrote a book pushing (undocumented) drug use, the media would be "outraged," and calling for impeachment.



> Maraniss also says Obama was known for his "Interceptions": "When a joint was making the rounds, he often elbowed his way in, out of turn, shouted 'Intercepted!,' and took an extra hit."


No wonder he needs a teleprompter for every puppeted word out of his suck hole. Hopefully this dopehead isn't in charge of_ Intercepting_ anymore of our tax dollars after November 2012.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Just another ploy to get the votes of the drug using welfare do nothings. Hey look at me, I'm a pot head just like you. Vote for me and there will be weed for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And GW got relentlessly hammered for having a dui. The day this fuckin ungrateful bucket of smashed assholes was elected was the first time I WASN'T proud of my country.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It's ok 7, Michelle was proud enough for all of us who weren't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)




----------

